# found honey bee hive in my own soffit



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Leave until spring especially this late in the season. Come spring, give me a call I will help you remove them. I have all the necessary equipment and experience.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Gee I wonder where they came from? Very kind of you Mr Beeman


----------



## ggoodman (Jul 28, 2014)

your hives?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Leave until spring especially this late in the season. Come spring, give me a call I will help you remove them. I have all the necessary equipment and experience.


my thoughts exactly...what a nice guy.


----------



## huntingken111 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you Mr Beeman that is very kind. This is what I like about bee keeping everybody willing to help out. Not sure if it is mine or not lost all bees in winter and didn't have bees till July behind home but did know the woods behind me produced a swarm for last two years except this spring. Not sure how long this hive has been there.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Gives a new face to " Homeade Swarm Trap"-- :lpf:
Good Luck with em.......... G


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Hey! Don't let this "kind" thing get around...... it will ruin my reputation. lol
Just give me a buzz early in the spring.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Leave until spring especially this late in the season. Come spring, give me a call I will help you remove them. I have all the necessary equipment and experience.


If they are not causing anyone any problems, why not leave them alone?


----------

